# Circuito de Jerez



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Time to see the MotoGP next May - anyone know if we can park up by the circuit ?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> Time to see the MotoGP next May - anyone know if we can park up by the circuit ?


I posted on here and emailed Jerez at the same time. Same result in both cases.

I wonder if I have more luck on a Sat night ?


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Check the sites map on MHF I'm sure I've seen it mentioned.

Just looked here's a link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2074

Mark


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

ethnicall said:


> Check the sites map on MHF I'm sure I've seen it mentioned. Mark


Thanks mark. I'm disappointed not to find an official campsite as they have at many circuits. Can't have everything and it *is* a grand circuit.


----------



## daismarg (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought the Moto GP was in March? It has been for the last 3 years I have lived here but they might have changed it for next year 2009? I think your nearest camp site is on the out skirts of Arcos at a place called EL SANTISCAL where I live! It is always packed out for the Moto GP so you might have to book? If you need any more info then let me know and I will try to help!


----------

